
Scientific Communication as Sequential Art - galaxyLogic
http://worrydream.com/ScientificCommunicationAsSequentialArt/
======
galaxyLogic
Interestingly the equivalent of "Computational Notebooks" in computer science
and programming has been around for long time. It just hasn't caught on much.
Perhaps we just need better implementations, like "Jupyter for software"?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literate_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literate_programming)

